# Here’s how Lyft envisions SDC communicating with pedestrians



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/11/lyft-self-driving-car-communication-patent/

The question of how self-driving cars will interact and communicate with humans is one that has come up before, but the answer is still up in the air. Google has been looking into this at least since 2012, and earlier this year, Uber filed a patent for using flashing lights and sounds to talk to pedestrians.

Now, the United States Patent Office has granted Lyft with a patent for what it describes as an autonomous vehicle notification system.









​


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, then you go in front and it mows you down.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yeah, then you go in front and it mows you down.


" POPULATION CONTROL "


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yeah, then you go in front and it mows you down.


The human "Mowing Down" factor








The horror,.....poor flamingo never had a chance.
SD mower would of prevented this mayhem


----------

